# Ice house



## mallardhunter

What kind of ice houses do you guys recommend because I want to start ice fishing. I want one big enough for 2-3 people. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Depends on how you like to fish. I like a quick setup portable where I can do a complete move in under 4 minutes.

Any flip over 3-man works great.


----------



## WARDEN247

I agree, being mobile is the ticket. We might try 20 different spots on the same lake in 2 hour span.. This becomes real easy with the pullovers.


----------



## mallardhunter

Thanks for the info, but what brand do you guys recommend for a portable one?


----------



## WARDEN247

I have a frabill two man with bucket seats. Holds alot of equipment. The only thing I don't like about it, is the way the shell wraps around the sled. Likes to pull up in the back when windy out.. You can do some modifications with some bungy straps to eliminate this problem. I would also purchase a rubber shop floor mat with big round holes in it.. I lay this on the ice under my feet when there is no snow to pack.. Open bottom fish houses will get very slippery when it is just ice and no snow cover. Also keeps the feet dry.


----------



## racer66

8X12 that flips both sides out from the sled, I can't remember the brand even though I have one. Fishes 4 adults pretty easily and sets up in minutes.


----------



## quack_dealer1

I have a dave genz fish trap guide. never had any problems with it. one thing i like about it compared to some others is that it is blue and lets in more light when the top is down. works great to set all my gear inside to pull it.


----------



## Maverick

We use the 6x8 Scheel outfitter pull over with bucket seats. It so nice to be able to stand completely straight up in it! We can get 4 or 5 holes in it depending on how we feel it should be set up. Very moblie!!!

"Ohh nice stick, Chris" Can't wait to say that!!!


----------



## bear05

The fish trap guide has proven its self over and over again. Deffinately a good and reliabe house.

________________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Scatterwood

Otter is the best flip over on the market but you will pay a pretty penny to own one. I have an Eskimo grand caravan. I just got it but it should easily fish three guys and you can stand up in it if you wish. They can be had for about 450 bucks that's unless you go to Ken's where you'll pay 599.


----------



## mallardhunter

Wow, what a rip off :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Mav how much was your ice house? I really like the way they set up.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i too am looking for a flip over type fish house. i was looking at the new clam yukon and voyager. there nice but pretty expencive.


----------



## smalls

I own an otter style flip over. I like the high headroom offered in most "3 man" versions.

I recently looked at the Frabill 3-man and I think I will end up buying one. I like the idea of black fabric for heat retention and the pitch of the canvas roof is less than of the otters and voyagers, so you can stand in the front of the house and not have to duck, as opposed to only being able to stand in the middle of the others without ducking.


----------



## Maverick

I think we got it for $400?


----------



## GooseBuster3

Really? Well then I will have to head out and buy one! Thanks MAV!


----------



## rap

i've had a 2-man fish trap guide for a few years now and have had no problems, like it a lot. i'd go with a flip-over style again..


----------



## greenhead

I Have an Otter medium flip over and like it alot sets up fast and has thick walls.


----------



## Quackkills9

Dave Genz fish trap is what i use, i love it, easy to move and can move as many time til i find where the fish are! like quack dealer 1 said its blue and lets more light in when flip top is down which is nice when its windy or chilly out, too much sun out... Any Fish Trap houses are great, but can be spendy, i have the 2 man Fish Trap. Good Luck this winter!


----------



## 4367

Removed by author.


----------



## Booster

I smell the :spam: cooking here!


----------

